# Makeup That Breaks Up: The Heartbroken Club



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Snap! Crash! Thud!* The sound of your beloved makeup product changing its original structure as it's altered by its usual nemeses: the floor, the postal service, your stupid, stupid hands, etc. Let those tears fall, ladies and gents! There's a makeup community shoulder for you to cry on. For who else can understand "the struggle" like that of another makeup lover who has loved and lost...control of their product? So share those heartbreaking images and/or stories of your pride and joy cosmetics going to sunder. Also, share any helpful remedies and suggestions.
  #MakeupBlues #WhyLawdWhy #MUMomentOfSilence #iNeedATimeMachine #RubbingAlcoholisKing


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 18, 2015)

Recently, I did something silly and rolled my MAC Charlotte all the up and it broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's still in the tube but of course its not the same. I also accidentally, broke a LA Femme blush that was this beautiful, awesome grape color. I never got to use it.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Recently, I did something silly and rolled my MAC Charlotte all the up and it broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Noooooo! Not the new MAC Giambattista Valli lipstick!! Awwwww, you poor thing. 
  LA Femme blush. Their blushes are *extra* pigmented too. Did it go everywhere? Did you repress it?
  I feel your pain.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Within the past 30 days, all of these things happened.*

*Fashion Fair: I was so happy to finally buy it, but it showed at my door as a loose powder.*
My repressed Fashion Fair Perfect Finish Illuminating Powder in AIR. I tried my hardest to repress my FF powder after I had received it, smashed to bits, in the mail. The powder still works fine, but we all know it's not the same compared to its original state.






*Gerard Cosmetics: happy to have this shade, but saddened by the cracks.*
My shipment of Gerard Cosmetics' Star Powder in LUCY finally came in and...it was broken. At least the plastic flap did its best to keep the powder together. Otherwise, the circumstances would have been much worse. I'm not going to bother to replace it or repress it; the flap is doing a good job, thus far.




*City Color Cosmetics: I should have turned on the lights.*
I broke my highly coveted City Color Beach Beauty Bronzer in SUNSET last night. I tried my best to repair it; and some pieces keep chipping. Ugh! It looks so crappy. (. I didn't even get to use it yet; I only swatched it for pictures. And City Color's sold out of it again so I can't replace it. Wahhhh!




*Ohhhh, the humanity!*


----------



## MsKb (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow cocomom! you've had some bad luck lately! I feel you pain


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

MsKb said:


> Wow cocomomo! you've had some bad luck lately! I feel you pain


  Ugh! Tell me about it. My heart is still hurting over that City Color break. Probably because I personally broke it. But thanks for the support. I need it.


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 22, 2015)

Chanel Rouge CoCo Paris #22 aka the most perfect red lippe, ever. Snapped right in two.

  I've probably spent more money trying to find a less expensive dupe than I would've spent to just buy an entire new tube. I'm just gonna buy a new tube.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

Cake Face said:


> Chanel Rouge CoCo Paris #22 aka the most perfect red lippe, ever. Snapped right in two.
> 
> I've probably spent more money trying to find a less expensive dupe than I would've spent to just buy an entire new tube. I'm just gonna buy a new tube.


  It always hurts more when your "perfection" gets damaged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the feeling. 
  Yes, definitely buy a new tube. Sometimes, dupes do not give you the same joy as the original.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never had luck with repressing.  I haven't figured out if it is too much alcohol, I didn't let it dry long enough, or I didn't use the right tool to press it.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've never had luck with repressing.  I haven't figured out if it is too much alcohol, I didn't let it dry long enough, or I didn't use the right tool to press it.


  I'm not very good at it either. I've only had to repress broken eyeshadows, but these larger powders were tricky. It took me so long just to fix my Fashion Fair powder. I tried the "pressing with a towel" method and failed horribly. But I ended up pressing the powder a different way.

  Yeah, using too much rubbing alcohol can get frustrating. When that happens, you have to leave the powder out for many, many hours in order for the excessive alcohol to evaporate; don't even bother to press a slushy powder. I use a dropper (I think I got it from Walgreens or CVS) to control the amount of alcohol that goes onto the broken powder. I used to pour the rubbing alcohol straight from the bottle, and that was a complete fail.

  Drying time, for me, has always been a minimum of 8 hours, and a maximum of 24 hours. I won't touch the wet powder until that amount of time has passed. If the powder is drying during the day, I keep it in sunlight to help with the evaporation process. If it's night, I place the powder near a small fan or keep it in a warm room.

  There are times that I don't "press" the powder at all. I use a steel dental sculpting spatula tool to mix, smooth out, and apply minimal pressure to the wet powder. It will take a bit longer for the powder to completely dry (about 24 hours, since I didn't press it with a towel to absorb some of the alcohol), but it still works for me. It was a 5-piece dental spatula set I bought off eBay (a long time ago) for like $5-$9.

  They look like this:



  I use the 3rd spatula -- the top end; since it's narrow and rounded at the tip -- to mix the powder with the rubbing alcohol.

  I use the 5th spatula -- the rounded-rectangular end -- to lay and flatten the wet powder the way I like; it's curved and wide, and it's really good at getting the job done. It's the tool I used to fix my Fashion Fair powder in the picture I posted above.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Noooooo! Not the new MAC Giambattista Valli lipstick!! Awwwww, you poor thing.  LA Femme blush. Their blushes are *extra* pigmented too. Did it go everywhere? Did you repress it? I feel your pain. :weep:


  Yep....From Giambattista collection. Your right La Femme blushes are super pigmented. I wasn't able to repress it; it was completely crushed. It got all over my blush drawer but I'm glad they don't cost much.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 26, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *Within the past 30 days, all of these things happened.* *[COLOR=800080]Fashion Fair: I was so happy to finally buy it, but it showed at my door as a loose powder.[/COLOR]* [COLOR=464646]My repressed Fashion Fair Perfect Finish Illuminating Powder in AIR. I tried my hardest to repress my FF powder after I had received it, smashed to bits, in the mail. The powder still works fine, but we all know it's not the same compared to its original state.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=800080]*Gerard Cosmetics: happy to have this shade, but saddened by the cracks.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=464646]My shipment of Gerard Cosmetics' Star Powder in LUCY finally came in and...it was broken. At least the plastic flap did its best to keep the powder together. Otherwise, the circumstances would have been much worse. I'm not going to bother to replace it or repress it; the flap is doing a good job, thus far.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...


  Uggghhhh that sucks! U haven't had much luck lately with pressed products...sending good thoughts your way for no more crushed, smashed products!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 26, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Uggghhhh that sucks! U haven't had much luck lately with pressed products...sending good thoughts your way for no more crushed, smashed products!


  Good thoughts received. Thank you.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Sep 7, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *Within the past 30 days, all of these things happened.* *[COLOR=800080]Fashion Fair: I was so happy to finally buy it, but it showed at my door as a loose powder.[/COLOR]* [COLOR=464646]My repressed Fashion Fair Perfect Finish Illuminating Powder in AIR. I tried my hardest to repress my FF powder after I had received it, smashed to bits, in the mail. The powder still works fine, but we all know it's not the same compared to its original state.[/COLOR]
> 
> My air arrived in pieces as well. I'd originally ordered mine from belk and they sent three times all broken. Finally when I requested a refund. They offered to repackage it more securely and it arrived all intact. The product itself is beautiful, also could be used as a loose powder but that's not what I wanted.


----------



## SuSuKW (Sep 8, 2015)

I am obviously running behind the powercurve.  I drop makeup on the floor ALL THE TIME and due to tile floors, I'm always using broken makeup .  So happy to learn about repressing powder but I'm wondering, does the alcohol affect the color of the makeup?  Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 8, 2015)

cindypltnm81 said:


> My air arrived in pieces as well. I'd originally ordered mine from belk and they sent three times all broken. Finally when I requested a refund. They offered to repackage it more securely and it arrived all intact. The product itself is beautiful, also could be used as a loose powder but that's not what I wanted.


  I had ordered mine from Belk, as well. But 3 times, all broken??!! Omg! I didn't want to ask for a replacement because Belk takes a little too long to ship. I'm glad at least you got your powder in one piece, even though it took several tries. 

  I did think about just putting the broken powder into a shaker, but I prefer my highlighters pressed.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 8, 2015)

SuSuKW said:


> I am obviously running behind the powercurve. I drop makeup on the floor ALL THE TIME and due to tile floors, I'm always using broken makeup . So happy to learn about repressing powder but I'm wondering, does the alcohol affect the color of the makeup? Anyone have experience with that?


  I rarely ever see the alcohol change any of my repressed powders original color.

  However, I recently pressed a loose foundation I had sitting around. In the pan, the color looks different (almost paler), but when I put the product on my skin, its shade and consistency is exactly the same as it had been when it was loose. The pan color change could be from the product being a "powder foundation"; if you're familiar with powder foundations looking different in its compact than on your skin.

  I've pressed other products that were originally loose (eyeshadow pigments & loose highlighting powders), and the firm color is exactly the same as its original state.

  I hope this eases your worry.


----------



## SuSuKW (Sep 9, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I rarely ever see the alcohol change any of my repressed powders original color.  However, I recently pressed a loose foundation I had sitting around. In the pan, the color looks different (almost paler), but when I put the product on my skin, its shade and consistency is exactly the same as it had been when it was loose. The pan color change could be from the product being a "powder foundation"; if you're familiar with powder foundations looking different in its compact than on your skin.  I've pressed other products that were originally loose (eyeshadow pigments & loose highlighting powders), and the firm color is exactly the same as its original state.  I hope this eases your worry.


  Thank you Cocomomo80!  I'm going to try repressing a MAC shadow.  I'll post results once it's dry!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 9, 2015)

SuSuKW said:


> Thank you Cocomomo80! I'm going to try repressing a MAC shadow. I'll post results once it's dry!


  You're very welcome! I'll look forward to the pics.


----------



## leonah (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a palette with eyeshadows and in two of the shadows I have a dip in them (probably from a nail or two accidentally swooshed in) and I wonder how you can repair them? I have never done it before but I thought of scraping a bit from the sides and fill in the dips/holes in them but will it hold up just by "scraping" and filling or do you need alcohol or what you guys have been talking about?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 21, 2015)

leonah said:


> I have a palette with eyeshadows and in two of the shadows I have a dip in them (probably from a nail or two accidentally swooshed in) and I wonder how you can repair them? I have never done it before but I thought of scraping a bit from the sides and fill in the dips/holes in them but will it hold up just by "scraping" and filling or do you need alcohol or what you guys have been talking about?


  Yes, you could scrape some eyeshadow from the side and *lightly* pat it over the dip. But then, add a small drop of rubbing alcohol (90% solution or higher) over the patch.

  My definition of "a small drop" may vary based upon your need.

  • If the dip is truly the size of a nail nick (approx. 1/8" or 0.3cm), then use a drop (or more, as needed), no larger than the size of this "*o*".
  • You want to use an easy tool in which you can control for application of the alcohol. I suggest something you can find around the house like [the end of] a bobby pin, the pointed cap of an eye or lip pencil; or even just a sewing pin or needle will do. You may also use a toothpick. Anything that will allow you to create a *tiny drop*. 
  • You can pour a small amount of rubbing alcohol into the bottle's cap, and then dip the "tool" into the alcohol solution. Take what little liquid that's clinging to the tool and apply it to the patch. The loose powder that fills the dip will absorb the alcohol right away. You DON'T want the wet powder to become overly mushy/soggy; it should be malleable, like clay.
  • Once you've added your drop(s), you can use another "tool" to gently apply pressure and to smooth out the patch. You may use the back of a spoon (but be careful - you don't want to create another nick) or anything that has a smooth, curved shape to it as a second tool. (I sometimes use a curved bottle cap) 
  • When it's smoothed out to your liking, let it sit and dry for about 2-3 hours in a warm place. If it's the daytime, you can leave the eyeshadow to dry in the sunlight; it dries faster.


  There is also the spray method. 
  • You patch the dip with the eyeshadow scraped from the side.
  • Mist the patch with rubbing alcohol that's been placed into a spray bottle.  
  • Follow my smoothing suggestion from above, and then set the damp eyeshadow out to dry.
_My only issue with the spray method is that you can accidentally blow the loose eyeshadow powder out of the dip (which defeats the purpose). Trying to focus most of the mist on the patch may be a little challenging. Drying time will be extended, since the entire eyeshadow will become damp._


*TIP:*
  • If you accidentally make your patch too soggy, no worries. Just smooth the area over, lightly (do not apply too much pressure), and set it out to dry for about 45 minutes. Come back to it after the time is up, and then apply a little pressure to the area with a folded paper towel (I usually fold my paper towel 4 times). Only pressure; NO smoothing. Set the eyeshadow out, once again, to dry for an hour or two.


  The instructions may sound overwhelming (or maybe not - Lol), but the method itself is super, super easy. You've just got to do it once to get the gist of repairing...and then, it becomes less scary.

  Hopefully that answered you question. Let me know if you have any issues. Good luck!


----------



## leonah (Sep 21, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Yes, you could scrape some eyeshadow from the side and *lightly* pat it over the dip. But then, add a small drop of rubbing alcohol (90% solution or higher) over the patch.
> 
> My definition of "a small drop" may vary based upon your need.
> 
> ...


  thank you so much! I will try this later on the weekend


----------

